# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [TUTORIAL] Actual Cataclysm Text Effect

## m0rbidang3l

In this tutorial, I am going to show you how to create a text effect similar to that found in the Cataclysm sub-font.

Here's the reference image:



and here's my outcome on a plain background:





First, you are going to need the following font:
WoW Sublogo Free Font - FontStock

Now create a type layer containing whatever text you want. For this example, I'll be using my handle:




Duplicate that type layer twice, so you have 3 total type layers.


On the top type, layer apply an outer glow and stroke layer styles, using the following settings:





Outer Glow color is fff568
Stroke color is ffffff

It should look something like this when you're done:




On the middle type layer, apply an outer glow layer style, using the following settings:



Outer Flow color is ffc81b

It should look like this when you're done:





On the bottom type layer, apply an outer glow layer style, using the following settings:



Outer Glow color is [color=#863e16]863e16[/img]


And that's it, your text should now look like the Cataclysm sub logo.




EDIT: How to do the "Sun-Burst" Effect.

Create a new layer, and fill it with black. Move it under the top layer.

Now go to Filter>Noise>Add Noise. Set the amount to 50, Distribution to Gaussian, and make sure Monochromatic is checked.
It will look something like this:




Now go to Filter>Blur>Radial Blur, and use the settings below:



Hit CTRL+F to apply the filter a second time.
Play with the levels to increase the contrast so it looks like this:



Set the layer's blending mode to "Soft Light".

That's it, here's the final result:

----------


## [Kronus]

Looks perfect. All you need to do after the blending options is to smudge the glow to make a sunburst effect. Good job  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wish311

Very nice!

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> Looks perfect. All you need to do after the blending options is to smudge the glow to make a sunburst effect. Good job


There is actually an easier way to make the sunburst. I suppose I'll add it now. I have it in my final version...

----------


## alj03

Love it awesome. Might try it later.  :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

Nice work! I'm glad there's popping up some unique tutorials in the Graphics section once again. It's been quite dead for a while.

----------

